# Stuffed peppers



## atomicsmoke (Oct 20, 2018)

I had a craving for stuffed peppers seeing them everytime i opened the fridge.

Missus usually boils them then makes a nice sauce from the cooking water. I wanted them baked this time.


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 20, 2018)

Wow ,,, those look great .


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Oct 20, 2018)

Boils them huh? Never seen them done that way. 

They look great! One of my favorites! Reminds me of my mamma. Wish I could have hers one more time. It’s just one of those things where even though I have the recipe it’s just not the same. 

Like

Scott


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 20, 2018)

Looks really good from over here. What's in the stuffing?

Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 20, 2018)

Beautiful stuffed peppers


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 20, 2018)

Oh man, some cheesy stuffed goodness going on there.
Looks great, *Like!*


----------



## atomicsmoke (Oct 20, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Looks really good from over here. What's in the stuffing?
> 
> Point for sure.
> Chris


Sauted carrots+onion, ground beef+pork, rice. Covered with a little pasta sauce half way thru the cooking, then added some shredded cheese for the last 10min.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Oct 20, 2018)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Boils them huh? Never seen them done that way.
> 
> They look great! One of my favorites! Reminds me of my mamma. Wish I could have hers one more time. It’s just one of those things where even though I have the recipe it’s just not the same.
> 
> ...


They don't really float in a pot of water. There is actually very little liquid.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 21, 2018)

Fantastic looking peppers!
They are a big favotite around here, but we usually use pablanos.
But yours look absolutely delicious!!
Al


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 21, 2018)

My Mom never made them as Dad was not a fan of the peppers. My MIL made them with beef and rice only. Kind of bland. Those look great and would be worth a try...JJ


----------



## atomicsmoke (Oct 21, 2018)

chef jimmyj said:


> My Mom never made them as Dad was not a fan of the peppers. My MIL made them with beef and rice only. Kind of bland. Those look great and would be worth a try...JJ


Chef,

The stuffing here, while not bland is not bursting with flavour. I do like that however since these peppers are seasonal produce and taste aswesome. We freeze some of these for off season cooks - we don't usually stuff store bought peppers.


----------

